# sum mods



## krv3000 (Jul 23, 2010)

HI just sum mods i have dun to my lathe this may be good to sum of you as i have trouble holding on to things i cum up with this I got a old timing belt and cut it to fit a rawnd the hand weels on the lathe see pic


----------



## Chazz (Aug 20, 2010)

What an excellent idea! Thm: I even think your post should be renamed, to better reflect the intent of the modification and posted over on the disabilities section. 

If you ever tried machining with a sprained\strained wrist, I think you can see the benefit.

Thanks for posting the pics. 
Chazz


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 20, 2010)

HI well thank you


----------

